# The geophagus



## Tyrant46290

They look great. Mine haven't colored up yet. How old are They?


----------



## Discusluv

Tyrant46290 said:


> They look great. Mine haven't colored up yet. How old are They?




Thank you. They are around 11 months old now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv

Tyrant46290 said:


> They look great. Mine haven't colored up yet. How old are They?


What kind of geophagus do you have. I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Tyrant46290

They are red stripe. I'll try to get a couple photos. My camera is absolutely horrible though and the light sucks. I have 2 of them in a 120 atm. 3.5 inches long or so. Ignore the tank. It went to hell because my light had died and didn't have one for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Discusluv

Tyrant46290 said:


> They are red stripe. I'll try to get a couple photos. My camera is absolutely horrible though and the light sucks. I have 2 of them in a 120 atm. 3.5 inches long or so. Ignore the tank. It went to hell because my light had died and didn't have one for about 2 weeks.




Very nice juveniles. Can’t tell yet what variety they are. Did you get a scientific name when you bought them? 

Edit: I looked it up and it looks like the “Red Stripe” variety is the common name for surinamensis. That is one of the larger growing geophagus sp. Get much bigger than mine. Surinamensis gets up to 11-12 inches. Sveni will get to 8 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swarley

MMM Almost makes me want to get into cichlids.. 

Though if I do get some, I think I wanna do some multi shell dwellers..I know it's done a lot but they're just soo cute and interesting.


----------



## Discusluv

@OVT — did you see the Ambula? Growing like weed in this tank. It is the perfect plant for geophagus- sets roots down fast! Thanks for these plants [emoji106][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triport

I love them so much. I had Geophagus jurupari many years ago (I think they are called Satanoperca now or something?) and they were such neat fish. I would love to do a huge tank with Geos, angelfish, a few other large peaceful cichlids and maybe big plecos or something some day. Too many ideas, not enough space or money.


----------



## Discusluv

Triport said:


> I love them so much. I had Geophagus jurupari many years ago (I think they are called Satanoperca now or something?) and they were such neat fish. I would love to do a huge tank with Geos, angelfish, a few other large peaceful cichlids and maybe big plecos or something some day. Too many ideas, not enough space or money.


 The Satanoperca's are one of the most challenging of the group, like the true Altum angels they need acidic, almost pure RO water in order not to get bacterial related issues. You must have had great water.



I also have the same dream tank that includes this fish ( after I get an RO unit), except would like to have Satanoperca daemon--and True Altum angels. The pleco I would have with it would be L095- orange check pleco. This pleco grows large but is one of the most graceful plecos swimming through the water .It is both prehistoric looking, and striking. Of course, I would have to add some African tetras in there to ruin the whole South American scheme.


Did you see that Wetspot has the Red Congo in stock-- Alestopetersius brichardi?


----------



## swarley

For RO, I have the cheap Aquatic RO Buddie, Seems to work pretty well. Not fast at all but if you have a huge ass reservoir, it could work for a large tank still.. I'd honestly use RO in a heartbeat if I had the space to have a large storage tank (or trash can). Just bc I don't mind going the extra mile for success, and using RO doesn't really add difficulty/time for me. So I see using RO as only beneficial.

Maybe sometime next year I'll do my small shell dweller tank.. I have an Iwagumi to set up next. xD


----------



## OVT

Discusluv said:


> @OVT — did you see the Ambula? Growing like weed in this tank. It is the perfect plant for geophagus- sets roots down fast!


Now I am only missing geophagus. Beatiful fish and, obviously, well cared for.


----------



## Discusluv

OVT said:


> Now I am only missing geophagus. Beatiful fish and, obviously, well cared for.


There is a couple who have taken a liking to one another. The aggression between these two and all others has started, when there are fry- you will have some.


----------



## Triport

Discusluv said:


> Did you see that Wetspot has the Red Congo in stock-- Alestopetersius brichardi?


YES! And $40 each! And here I am with no tank to put them in and not wanting to spend any more money for a while because I just bought all those new Corydoras. 

Sigh.

They will have them again some day. I'm holding out for Phenacogrammus sp. Orange Makoua.


----------



## Discusluv

Triport said:


> YES! And $40 each! And here I am with no tank to put them in and not wanting to spend any more money for a while because I just bought all those new Corydoras.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> They will have them again some day. I'm holding out for Phenacogrammus sp. Orange Makoua.


:grin2:


----------



## Tyrant46290

The surinamensis or whatever is correct. I can never remember scientific names for anything until I see it. These do get quite large but they are the only ones I was able to get at the time. I would love to get some smaller species more suitable for my smaller tanks but shipping prices kill me since nothing is in my area. They are an absolute blast to watch


----------



## Discusluv

The g. sveni sub-adults are getting in their long trailers on finnage.


----------



## OVT

I will have a tank ready for them at the start of 2019.

Yeah, that was a subtle hint.


----------



## Discusluv

OVT said:


> I will have a tank ready for them at the start of 2019.
> 
> Yeah, that was a subtle hint.


You bet-- soon as I can get them to spawn again they are yours !


----------

